

Revolution Islam, Website Of Group That Threatened Comedy Central, Is Hacked - fjabre
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/23/revolution-islam-website_n_549361.html

======
flatline
Good grief, is everyone going to pick up this misleading story? The correct
site was revolutionmuslim.com, which is not currently up for unknown reasons.
This site is...who knows what. There was a long thread on reddit that
indicated it was most likely a scam site set up just for this purpose.

